# How can I Boot Windows from my external Hard drive?



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

How can I Boot Windows from my external Hard drive?

What do I need to do? And how do I tell my PC to then boot Windows from the external hard drive, and not the internal one?

Thank you


----------



## Jamie.Frost10 (Feb 14, 2008)

You would need to transfer the files from your internal hardrive onto the external one, then when you computer boots enter the BIOS ushally F2 or something... it's different on differnet machines. Then when your in you will need to tell it to boot from the external one. If it's a USB external hardrive then you may have to enable USB Device Support or something... As I said it's different on every machine. But thats some basic steps.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Jamie.Frost10 said:


> You would need to transfer the files from your internal hardrive onto the external one, then when you computer boots enter the BIOS ushally F2 or something... it's different on differnet machines. Then when your in you will need to tell it to boot from the external one. If it's a USB external hardrive then you may have to enable USB Device Support or something... As I said it's different on every machine. But thats some basic steps.


Doesnt work because my BIOS doesnt show my external HDD. It only says "Hard drive" in the boot sequence, not givng me an chance to chose external HDD.

Any other ideas?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*How to install Vista onto an external Hard Drive*



> This is a how to i made  about how to install Vista onto an external Hard Drive
> 
> You will need
> -A Vista Build
> ...


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

I will stick to booting Ubuntu Linux from my USB external HDD 

Windows is too hard for me to get working.

Thanks anyway


----------

